
Microsoft AC power cord recall for Surface - luu
https://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-us/support/warranty-service-and-recovery/powercord
======
pedalpete
Yup, my power cord is exposed exactly at the point shown in the closed tabs
below. I hate that so many companies have followed Apple's lead in removing
the relief (I think it was called) so we can have cleaner looking power cords
that are more dangerous.

